

Google to announce new App Engine runtime for "very popular language" at I/O - pdknsk
https://plus.google.com/103859497630711080569/posts/4T9FUCPsewA

======
whalesalad
Speaking of PHP in the clouds... fun fact: you can push PHP files to Heroku
and they'll "just work".

Do it in 30 seconds:

    
    
        mkdir ~/testypoo && cd ~/testypoo
        echo "<?php phpinfo(); ?>" > index.php
        git init
        git add .
        git commit -m "woohoo php in the cloud!"
        heroku create
        git push heroku master
    

Now enjoy your insanely simple + free PHP hosting. I was pretty excited and
surprised when I discovered this.

~~~
StavrosK
> Now enjoy your insanely simple + free PHP hosting.

"Simple" and "free", sure, but "enjoy"?

~~~
boyter
As much as I dislike PHP as a language I am still insanely productive in it
for dynamic websites. I enjoy being productive more then I enjoy using the
latest languages/frameworks.

So yes. I enjoy using PHP for all its faults.

~~~
StavrosK
I feel a bit bad for taking that cheap shot at PHP, to be honest. We're all
adults, and you should use whatever makes you more productive. A good
programmer can write maintainable code in any language.

However, "productive" and "latest frameworks/languages" is a bit of a false
dichotomy.

~~~
boyter
I agree. But I have seen many programmers claim they will be more productive
in language/framework X because its new.

As for cheap shots at PHP, I see PHP like the USA. Easy to take cheap shots at
because its so large and runs so much. For all its faults/flaws its still
pretty productive though.

I am an Aussie for the record.

~~~
dragonwriter
> I agree. But I have seen many programmers claim they will be more productive
> in language/framework X because its new.

I've never seen that. I've seen many programmers claim that they will be more
productive in new language/framework X because it includes a combination of
features A, B, and C that aren't found together in other languages/framewors,
but never simply because the language/framework is new.

The closest I've seen to the "because its new" thing is "because it doesn't
have the accumulated cruft of framework Z", but while that may be _related to_
newness, its still about features, rather than newness alone.

~~~
boyter
Sorry that's actually what I meant. "I will be more productive with X because
it has Y feature". They still tend to underestimate though.

Don't get me wrong, i'm all for new technology but bleeding edge on new
projects can be a recipe for failure most of the time.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Don't get me wrong, i'm all for new technology but bleeding edge on new
> projects can be a recipe for failure most of the time.

That's a fairly good reason for bleeding edge to be used as one track of a
dual- (or multi-) track project which includes a short-turn-around, low-risk,
low-reward track and one (or more) higher-risk, high-reward, longer-turnaround
track.

This is equally true regardless of whether the project is "new".

------
jeffgreco
_The pre-release of the python SDK released yesterday contains a PHP runtime_

[https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/google-a...](https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/google-
appengine/0M3fYkN8y0c)

------
phil
Is it OCaml? I bet it's OCaml.

~~~
joshrotenberg
No way, gotta be something more mainstream: Haskell.

~~~
acchow
Nope. Erlang.

~~~
EGreg
Erlang!

~~~
ecto
Erlang?

~~~
marshray
Well, I see you've fixed the bug then.

------
hosay123
Woah, desperate much?

Headline roughly translates to "we're willing to pay the perpetual maintenance
cost of a new runtime because our existing runtimes aren't attracting enough
users to justify the product", and the reasons for that cannot be fixed by
adding yet another layer of lipstick to a pig.

Having worked on 7k+ reqs/sec sites on App Engine I can expand on this in
great depth, but please google my comment history before making me write
another essay!

~~~
dragonwriter
> Woah, desperate much?

I doubt that desperation is an issue.

> Headline roughly translates to "we're willing to pay the perpetual
> maintenance cost of a new runtime because our existing runtimes aren't
> attracting enough users to justify the product"

No, it doesn't. You may interpret it that way, but that's not a translation,
that's your unsupported ascription of a motive.

It would be at least as justifiable an interpretation to say that this is a
sign that the AppEngine platform has matured as a standalone product (rather
than just a way to derive some incidental revenue at low cost from
infrastructure Google has to have to support their core services) that they
are getting around to supporting languages with heavy market demand but little
internal traction in Google, rather than what is internally-useful to Google.

~~~
mvanveen
To this end, did anyone suggest Heroku was a dying platform when they
announced Python support? I sure didn't hear anything like that.

------
sylvinus
I hope people will put some effort in making WordPress compatible with App
Engine. WordPress' reliance on local files is usually a big pain point.

~~~
SkyMarshal
There also seems to be a dearth of good FOSS CMS's for AppEngine, which would
otherwise be a great platform for that.

A WordPress port might also make a strong full service option for SMB's self-
hosting their public corporate site on Word Press but using Google Apps for
email and corporate infrastructure. Now they can put it all on the same
P/IaaS.

------
rocky1138
Here's hoping it's 6502 assembly.

~~~
glurgh
You probably want its successor, the 65c816. Has a handy single instruction
for getting a first pass of your web app running - MVP.

~~~
rocky1138
Mother of God.

Can you imagine how awesome it would be if they actually supported this on
GAE?

~~~
glurgh
Especially if they added some way to plug in your old SNES carts. Super Mario
Web - not as capable as the semantic web but a lot more fun.

------
sktrdie
Well according to GitHub it's either JavaScript or Ruby (PHP is only 6th)
<https://github.com/languages﻿>

~~~
Kudos
Github is a representative sample of published open source software, not of
code being used in production.

~~~
sktrdie
Right and that's what I meant, by saying "according to GitHub".

------
tnuc
I am honestly surprised it took this long.

Can't say PHP is my favorite but I know lots people who use it every day.

Will it take 5 years before they have ruby on rails?

~~~
dragonwriter
JRuby and Rails, AFAIK, have been able to run on the Java runtime for quite
some time.

------
jamesjguthrie
Sweet, been wanting PHP support on App Engine for a long time.

------
braum
just throwing this in the hat, C# and .NET. It's possible...

~~~
forgotAgain
I was thinking C# (mono) as well. My second guess would be Javascript. Looking
in existing runtimes for hints is cheating.)

------
inovator
PHP or Ruby probably

------
Tawheed
Javascript

------
manacit
I was hoping for node or dart, but it looks like PHP instead?

~~~
frostmatthew
Dart doesn't come close to qualifying as a "very popular" language.

~~~
tnuc
>Dart doesn't come close to qualifying as a "very popular" language.

Dart doesn't come close to qualifying as a "popular" language.

Fixed. :)

------
ChuckMcM
Let me guess, "Go" ? :-)

~~~
dragonwriter
Go was the _previous_ language added to App Engine.

------
mvanveen
or "How I learned to stop worrying and love ruby."

------
antsam
asp.net!

